# Crawling to turkeys????



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

Has anyone had those birds that just strut in the middle of the feild till he sees the hen then comes to it.... Have you ever tried crawling to them... It is possible i did this year. Just wondering if anyone else had tried it


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

Crawling to turkeys isn't a good idea. Perhaps in a pasture would be OK if you can see the bird, but it would probably bust you. Never crawl to the sounds of a turkey in timber, good way to get accidentally shot by another hunter.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I agree sneaking on turkeys is a bad idea. They will typically bust you.

But I have done it. I was the only person hunting the land. I spotted a tom strutting in a field. First thing I did was try to get ahead of him. I did and then I set up. He would just come in about 100 yards and strut and gobble. Then he would work away. Then come back and strut and gobble at 100 yards. Each time he went away he would disappear over the crest of the hill. So I assumed he had some hens down there. I also time that he was gone for about 10 mins. He did this to me twice. Then I made my move. I belly crawled up to a bush that was in the middle of the field about 40 yards from where he would reappear. Well I got there and low and behold he came right back out again.....and I got my tom.

Again you can do it but this is only one success story. I have been busted by birds when I have tried to get ahead of them. I have been busted by birds when I have tried to close the distance.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

It is hard, but I have done it. I have also failed more than I have succeeded.

I also would echo the previous cautions. I ONLY do this on PRIVATE LAND where I know that I am the only one there.


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

Yea i agree I wouldnt try it in the timber this was a large field and we walked in write on top of this birds and was out over hundred from brush so any guy shotting at me would have been retarded.. Im really small for 15 only 105 lbs so with my leafy camo looking like feathers in the wind helped i think... my uncle walked striaght at a jake standing up and got 10yds from it.. it flew and he blasted it.. how you say we had a turkey fan in is truck and he held it out in front of him and it didnt spook till it saw my uncles legs coming out of tall grass... try it sometime maybe on your own land but tape a fan to your head and crawl to them out into the middle of the feild... It really does work.. 
Try it when its not season without a gun and your see im not pulling your legs.. never no till you try


----------

